# Canister filter intake and spray bar placement



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Pictured is a 125 Gallon tank with a Universal Rocks 3D background. I have 2 Eheim 2028 canister filters for it (1 believe would not be adequate) one on each side of the tank)). Now, the dilemma... Since the back plane of glass has a back ground, I'm having an issue with placement of the intake and spray bar. Ideally, I would like to mount them together, but, the can suction cup clips are not long enough for the spay bar to reach the glass. Also I have a tank heaters to add as well. Note, this tank scape is in no way near finished. I would prefer not having to mount the spay bar on the side of tank (only if absolutely necessary).

See attached. Also, since I am going to have an issue with placing the heater, I would like to hear (read) some recommendations. I would like to keep the mound that I have in the corners. Any thoughts on an inline heater (hydor) for canister filters? Would I need 2 heaters 1 for each filter?

Thanks,


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I believe those backgrounds can be trimmed and/or drilled. My first inclination would be to make room on the back wall for your equipment. If you want to limit the number of cuts, then get the hydor heaters. Two heaters are ideal either way- smaller wattage heaters are less likely to have deadly consequences when they malfunction.

Here's one guy's solution:


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Triscuit,

I did see that video. The person in that video had a different style background. The background I have is the rocky 3D BG. It's only a 1/4" or so thick and pretty flush mount.

Does anyone know if anyone makes extenders for suction cups/clips (probably a silly question).

Thanks,


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Side question, will (2) 200 watt hydor heaters be adequate for a 125 Gallon tank?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i think it was 13razorbackfan that had a spraybar modify with simple pvc connections, but i havnt seen him in a while. maybe someone could find that thread. 
on a side note,i run a 300 watt hydor on my 90.with no issues so i think 2 200w would be good


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is what I did.

After examining and play around with the parts of the filter intake/spray bar, I came up with this. There are 2 elbow (right angle) joints that come with the spray bar. First one is connected to the initial exit point from hose. Then I took and leftover (not used) tube from intake kit, connected that to the first elbow joint. Insert the other elbow joint on the other side, and then inserted the spay bar to it.

It is more discrete looking at the take from the outside from a few feet. It will only be visible if you are right up to it. Plus some of the plants will cover it. See photo below.


----------

